# Program to use on bids



## Mr. Last (Jan 23, 2017)

There has to be an easier/lazier way to skim through prints for a commercial bid...

Let's face it, it's not that common that painters get their own schematic page on a blue print. Yeah there's the finishing print, though I'm thinking of something easier that has all the painter's codes, scope, measurements, and details on one single page.

Is there a program or site that people use for this?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

No easy way to "skim" through prints as a painter. They hide painting notes on every page of the prints and specs, you have to go through and read every note one by one.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

If you want to do the job well you do the homework required. I have an easy method though. Sometimes i weigh the plans and multuply by 3.987 and then slide the decimal point to the left 2 places.


----------



## LynnJ (Mar 5, 2016)

*Skim Prints*

Mr. Last,

I feel your pain, but I'm not aware of any _silver-bullet_ program that will slay _the werewolf of estimating_ for us. No two sets of plans are the same, and the risk of taking shortcuts has put more than one painting company out of business. 

My advise is to "read it all". Know what you are looking for, scan through once quickly, highlighting the obvious, and then make a detailed pass through, making a list of items that impact you, and also of questions for anything that is not clear. Always identify the page and section of the plan (or spec book) where your details or questions came from. 

One other thing that can help is to develop a system. Do your takeoffs the same way each time, following the same sequence. That way you reduce the risk of overlooking something, and the process is more familiar to you each time.

All the best.

Lynn Jackson
www.paintprecise.com


----------

